# Necesito un diagrama para controlar un motor de cc de 1305 watt 100vdc



## LUIS_CANDIA (Abr 3, 2009)

Estimados amigos: Necesito diseñar una tarjeta de control de velocidad de un motor de corriente continua de 1305 watt 100vcc a partir de una señal análoga de control de entre 0 a 1,5vcc, la alimentacion de la tarjeta es en 220vac, este es un motor de una trotadora y murió la tarjeta de control, agradecería si me pueden ayudar


----------



## santiago (Abr 3, 2009)

pwm, con transistores que se banquen los 100v, y unos 15A

mmm veo de modificar alguno existente

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2009)

Creo que le van 90Vdc al campo y variable hasta 100 a los carbones , ambos a Triac y díodos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 4, 2009)

hola dos metros son a diodos y tiristores,el triac es bidireccional,un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2009)

Por eso , triac bidireccional seguido por puente de 4 díodos


----------



## micho300 (Abr 22, 2009)

y tu motor no tendria por casualidad un tacogenerador o un tacometro para medir su velocidad.....si es asi  el sistema pwm no servira
algunos motores dc llevan un tacogenerador  para controlar la velocidad manteniendo un velocidad estable  con o sin carga.....(un sistema casi perfecto) 
claro que la velocidad es controlable

yo e diseñado una targeta de este tipo  con comparadores de tension....y funciona  casi de maravilla
le pondria 9 de 10
aunque  la que hise funciona en 180vcc


----------

